# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Voice Mail Marketing

## Refractingoptician.com

Does anyone have experience with results to expect from Voice Mail Marketing ?

----------


## eyemanflying

Ensure you are not messaging potentials that are on a do-not-call list. In my opinion, this type of marketing only reaches a very small target audience and is considered the same as telemarketing; which most people hate.

The only good point I can make is it is more personalized than other mass methods.

----------


## For-Life

I think it makes you look really cheap

----------


## cocoisland58

You would be wasting your money.  How many of those do you listen to?  You would be hard pressed to find anyone who doesn't hang up as soon as they realize what it is.

----------


## uncut

Expect to lose respect and be hung up on....or reported to the CDN National DO Not Call List if you ignore the List!!!!!

----------


## LandLord

Are you taking a mass calling approach with a standard message?  Or are you targeting individuals and then following up with them?  This will make a world of difference.

----------


## idispense

Personally, I do not like receiving telemarketing or voice mail messaging, but I have heard of a number of businesses that use the technique and they swear by it. I just swear at it . 

Has anyone here actually used it ?

----------

